# Unknown symbole in module

## zpon

This happened after i changed to kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r3, what is wrong?

```

# dmesg

[...]

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

```

```

#/etc/init.d/alsasound start

[...]

* Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/ seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/ snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/ seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme [ !! ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ... [ ok ]

```

----------

## mirojira

You have probably installed ALSA with alsa-driver. No in kernel. In this case after kernel upgrading you have to emerge alsa-driver.

----------

## zpon

I have done so, but i will try to unermge alsa-driver and emerge them again now

----------

## zpon

Well that didn't help much, still the same problem

----------

## mirojira

Try update also asla-lib and alsa-headers.

----------

## zpon

Nop, that didn't help  :Sad: 

----------

## zpon

a little update of dmesg

```
snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

```

----------

## mirojira

This is strange. Some five weeks ago I upgraded my kernel and after recompiling of alsa-driver it has worked. I would suggest that you should stop alsasound. And to follow

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

step - by step.  And do not forget start alsaconf.

With alsaconf I have idea. Before you made /etc/init.d/alsasound start had you made modules-update?

----------

## zpon

It still dos not seem to help

----------

## mirojira

I am sorry but I was not able to response sooner.

I have several questions:

- what sound cart you have

  lspci -v|grep -i audio

- have you inserted into /etc/make.conf 

  ALSA_CARDS="card type"

- has  alsaconf offered  you card for choice

- what error message gives you alsaconf

If your card is in system and you compiled your kernel and you are sure that symlink is pointing to the new kernel 'uname -r'. Update modules with module-rebuid.

If you do not have it make emerge module-rebuild.

After that you follow this:

```

  module-rebuild rebuild

  modules-update

  module-rebuild list ... list of the modules which must be reemerged afte kernel was compiled

  emerge alsa-driver

  emerge <modules which you find after module-rebuild list>

  modules update

```

----------

## zpon

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> I am sorry but I was not able to response sooner.
> 
> I have several questions:
> 
> - what sound cart you have
> ...

 

```
 #  lspci -v|grep -i audio

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

```

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - have you inserted into /etc/make.conf 
> 
>   ALSA_CARDS="card type"
> ...

 

yes

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - has  alsaconf offered  you card for choice
> 
> 

 

Yes, but the other one called legacy probe legacy ISA (non-PnP) chips

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - what error message gives you alsaconf
> 
> 

 

```

Loading driver...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see  [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                           [ ok ] *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If your card is in system and you compiled your kernel and you are sure that symlink is pointing to the new kernel 'uname -r'. Update modules with module-rebuid.
> 
> If you do not have it make emerge module-rebuild.
> ...

 

----------

## RealNoob

I have exactly the same problem but with the following sound cards:

02:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)

I have permformed the procedure described above, with module-rebuild, but it change nothing  :Sad: 

Any help appreciated.

----------

## mirojira

Do you have in directory

/lib/modules/'uname -r '/kernel/sound/

any files ?

If yes, please send ls -l

----------

## RealNoob

If that could be of any help, I have switch back to kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5, without recompiling alsa and it works perfectly and I am sure that the symlink was correct when I have recompiled alsa with kernel 2.6.16-gentto-r3.

Maybe there is still a link to the previous kernel version somewhere ?

I will provide the result of the ls -l this evening.

Another quick question, in /lib/modules, there is one directory for each kernel I have compiled before, can I just delete them or will they be cleared when I unmerge the previous version of the kernel?

----------

## zpon

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> Do you have in directory
> 
> /lib/modules/'uname -r '/kernel/sound/
> 
> any files ?
> ...

 

Yes i have

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/
> 
> totalt 32
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096  3 maj 00:33 core
> ...

 

----------

## RealNoob

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> Do you have in directory
> 
> /lib/modules/'uname -r '/kernel/sound/
> 
> any files ?
> ...

 

Me too

 *Quote:*   

> dragon ~ # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/
> 
> total 2
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  320 May  2 22:08 core
> ...

 

----------

## mirojira

I do not know if there is difference betweene versions of kernels  but  I have

```

localhost / # ls -l /lib/modules//2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/

total 16

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13647 Apr  2 15:59 soundcore.ko

```

Could you please compare the same directory with your version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5  in your comp?

And also try modinfo soundcore. My output is

```

localhost / # modinfo soundcore

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

description:    Core sound module

author:         Alan Cox

license:        GPL

alias:          char-major-14-*

vermagic:       2.6.15-gentoo-r1 SMP preempt 586 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3

depends:

```

----------

## mirojira

 *RealNoob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Another quick question, in /lib/modules, there is one directory for each kernel I have compiled before, can I just delete them or will they be cleared when I unmerge the previous version of the kernel?

 

I would say that nothing serious should have happend  removing old kernels directories in /lib/modules  if you do not want to use them anymore. But I think that more correct way is to unemerge old gentoo-sources before this action

----------

## RealNoob

I have no directory "sound" in /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/kernel and no file named soundcore.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/, only directories, as showed in my previous post.

By searching in my old kernel in /lib/modules, it appears that between kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 and 2.6.14-gentoo-r5, included, no "sound" directory is present in /lib/modules/<kernel-nam>/kernel.

----------

## mirojira

And 

#  modinfo soundcore ?

----------

## mirojira

Problem is probably here

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_%28includes_dmix%29#Kernel_2.6.16

----------

## RealNoob

Thank you for the link.

By following the procedure described in the how-to, especially the one concerning the config of the kernel, now alsa-driver is working. I supposed it was a conflict between the implementation enabled by default in the kernel and the alsa-driver package.

I hope this will solve the problem of zpon.

BTW, here is a script I use to ease the compilation of the kernel, alsa packages and nvida packages, free to you, of course, to adapt it to your configuration.

```

#!/bin/sh

#set -x

Usage()

{

    echo "Usage $0 -l | -k [kernel-dir] | -g [kernel-dir] | -s [kernel-dir] | -a [kernel-dir]"

}

changeLink()

{

    cd /usr/src

    echo "Move to source directory " `pwd`

    # Remove the old link

    rm linux

    echo "Old link removed"

    # Create the link to the source to be compiled

    ln -sf $1 linux

    echo "New link created"

}

compGraphx()

{

    echo "Emerging NVidia packages"

    emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings

    #Update module dependencies

    modules-update

    eselect opengl set nvidia

    #Restarting xdm

    if [ $1 == 1 ]

    then

   /etc/init.d/xdm restart

    fi

}

compSound()

{

    echo "Emerging ALSA packages"

    emerge alsa-headers alsa-lib alsa-driver alsa-utils

    #Update module dependencies

    modules-update

    #Restarting alsa

    if [ $1 == 1 ]

    then

   /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

    fi

}

###############

# Main Script #

###############

if [ $# -lt 1 ] || [ $# -gt 2 ]

then

    Usage

    exit 1

fi

if [ $# == 2 ]

then

    changeLink $2

fi

# Go to the directory's source

if [ $1 = "-a" ]

then

    # Compile the new kernel

    echo "Beginning compilation of the kernel"

    genkernel all

    echo "Compilation finished, emerging packages"

    # Remerge all package that are impacted by a kernel change.

    compSound 0

    compGraphx 0

elif [ $1 = "-g" ]

then

    compGraphx 1

elif [ $1 = "-s" ]

then

    compSound 1

elif [ $1 = "-k" ]

then

    # Compile the new kernel

    echo "Beginning compilation of the kernel"

    genkernel all

    echo "Compilation finished, emerging packages"

elif [ $1 = "-l" ]

then

    ls -lrt /usr/src

else

    Usage

    exit 1

fi

# Come back to the home directory of the user.

cd

```

----------

